# Esturjão: estará mesmo extinto em Portugal?



## belem (22 Mar 2009 às 18:01)

http://fishbase.mnhn.fr/ComNames/CommonNameSearchSpeciesList.cfm?CommonName=Esturj%E3o

Sendo uma espécie com distribuição marítima e dulçaquícola, tem uma área de distribuição muito além dos limites dos nossos (poucos) estudos.


----------

